# Best colorant/FO/EO companies



## Wyredgirl (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys! Generally I soap with natural colorants and essential oils, but I made a small order a while back and ordered some Micas/oxides and like 2 FO. 

I already order my lye from essential depot, but I am looking for a great company with a wide selection of colorants for CP/HP soap as well as a wide selection of FO/EO if possible. Shipping of course is a big deal, but if I can't get great shipping deals, I'd rather it all come from one source. 

So far I have looked into 

Mikes
Bescented
BB 
NG
Bulk apothecary 
WSP 

And I've only ever ordered from wsp 

Anybody got any suggestions? I'm gearing up for Xmas and wanting to get my Xmas gifts for family made and curing before oct.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 6, 2015)

For micas, I really like Nurture Soap Supplies and Mad Oils. Both suppliers have a smaller, well curated selection of FOs. I haven't disliked anything I've gotten from either one. The quality is great, but the prices are a little higher.  I personally think it's worth it as a hobbyist, but if I was selling I'd have to take a hard look at the bottom line.

BB, NG and WSP are more of a one-stop shop when it comes to supplies. Especially WSP has a bunch of everything - if you want it, they probably sell it. All three have some really good FOs and some real duds too.  It can be a bit frustrating to have to choose between 5 different pumpkin scents when only one is good... I don't like how BB packages powdery things... like SLSA.

I've only sniffed a few of Bescented FOs (haven't bothered soaping with them yet), but I wasn't terribly impressed with them or the shipping charges. sSe does sell by weight though, so that's good. WSP goes by volume so your 2oz bottle isn't going to have 2oz of FO in it. That really bothers me, but your annoyance may vary (YAMV).


----------



## osso (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes to Nurture and Mad Oils for micas, really lovely colors. Limited FOs and pricier than other places though.

For fragrance oils Aroma Haven Rustic Escentuals has a nice selection as well as a good selection of soap stable micas (I have not tried any of their mica colorants yet though).

I like a lot of WSP fragrances, but their mica selection is not super fun. I do order some oils and additives and take advantage of the free shipping.

NG has lots of great fragrances as well.

If you just want to do one order, I would try AHRE. The fragrances are nice and priced decently, and they have a better mica selection than WSP and NG.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 7, 2015)

I have been purchasing my micas from Stephs Micas and More on facebook. She runs group buys and so far I have been happy with her micas


----------



## not_ally (Sep 7, 2015)

Of the ones you listed, I mostly use BB, WSP and NG b/c of the one-stop aspect of things.  I agree with Snappy on the hit/miss nature of the FO's, you really should post here and ask about them before you buy to see if anyone has any input.  I kind of think this is true w/most companies, though.  W/Bescented, I have only tried their Salty Sailor and really liked it OOB and after pour, but it faded.  

Lately I have been buying micas from Steph, like Carolyn. Thanks, Galaxy, for letting me know about her!  I have been v. happy with them, she has *great* prices and good shipping costs.  They take a little longer to get to you b/c they are group buys, but I definitely recommend checking  her out.to


----------



## Wyredgirl (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! In relation I'm looking for a tommy girl type dupe if there is one and an aqua di gio dupe... I'm trying to make Xmas soaps!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 7, 2015)

I havent used those before, but you can check out http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php to find a company that carries them


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wyredgirl I got an Aqua D dupe from NG and it is a hit. My husbands favorite cologne. No A or D.


----------



## Dana89 (Sep 7, 2015)

I got an order in a couple of weeks ago from New Directions Aromatics. I think they are way up north and I live in TX but the shipping was great, the price and promptness. I was really happy with their EOs/FOs. They have good prices on most things. Just don,t buy OO there it is high. They have Micas but you have to buy 4 oz at a time unless you get a sample.
I highly recommend them for EOs/FOs, Clays, liquid colorants and herbs but your better off getting your oils elsewhere.


----------



## Wyredgirl (Sep 7, 2015)

Lbrown thanks for the tip! You too snappy! 

Dana I'll have to check them out! I'm good on my base oils and lye it really is the colorants and FO/EO I need to be far more available...shipping is killing me!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 8, 2015)

NDA's fragrance oils are a real hit or miss. If they are a miss they will not hold scent long enough to cure. I do buy a large percentage of my eo's from them and have been happy with all. I would truly recommend purchasing a small bottle of fo to sample. They do have a min of $100 unless that has changed since my last order. I also like Camden Grey for Essential Oils. Soapers Choice is the best I find for any oils I cannot get locally from Cibaria


----------

